# Babyliss hair curler on inverter??



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

SWMBO has a babyliss curler( mains) and it is rated at 50Watts. I understand that it uses ceramic heating elements .
Our problem is that on a 300Watt Pure sine Wave inverter it draws up to 10 Amps and the inverter doesnt like it. The inverter is new, has anyone had trouble running these on inverters???

Other items run normally on the inverter.

Any ideas ??

David


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If the curler is rated at only 50W 240V then give or take it will draw not much more than 5A at 12V.

It should present a pure resistive load so it won't matter if it is given 240V quasi stepped 50Hz or pure sinewave 50Hz or even 240V DC!

Unless of course it has some form of switched mode converter inside the curler so it will be fighting the switched mode converter of the inverter.

If the curler voltage plate gives an input of anything between 110V & 240V then 'spose the latter case may be true.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mrs B's GHD hair straighteners don't work at all. Rated at 35 amps. 

Nada.. Zilch... No workie..

They dont like the inverter (300 watt) one little bit. Everything else we have tried / used gives no trouble at all. Works very well!

AB13CHB


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Get the gas version that's what my wife did.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

paulmold said:


> Get the gas version that's what my wife did.


Will that work on 12v then


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> paulmold said:
> 
> 
> > Get the gas version that's what my wife did.
> ...


of course, now looking for a gas microwave!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Alex:

"Mrs B's GHD hair straighteners don't work at all. Rated at 35 amps."

I hope you mean Watts!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Be careful not to get the Butane one, it takes a bit longer to cook anything so it throws out any recipes you might have, Propane is about right though.

I think I have a problem with my Gas TV, It keeps going back to black and white, might be the regulator or the filter, any ideas.

Keeps melting DVDs too, maybe too high a setting, I'll ring Truma.


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

Just spoken to Babyliss techie dept. They reckon it has no fussy split mode power supply but is straight forward.He could not explain but said try a mains choke in the supply to curler in case of interference twixt the two.

He has accepted there might be a problem, and I will email him the details.

Watch this space??

Am I right in assuming that ours is not the only one though???

David


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

pippin said:


> Alex:
> 
> "Mrs B's GHD hair straighteners don't work at all. Rated at 35 amps."
> 
> I hope you mean Watts!


Yes! I did indeed mean Watts... OOppsss!!.. Sorry chaps.. Tiny current draw but they wont work..

Hey ho .... gas next perhaps?

AB13CHB


----------



## Dide (Aug 19, 2009)

FYI the Babyliss will NOT work with a modified sine wave inverter. Perhaps, Alex, that is what you are using??

After talking to Babyliss, I tried ours further. It seems to draw 6 to 8 amps at first during its warm up period, then thermostat comes in and consumption drops away to almost nothing. Then after 10 secs or so it starts again. It just cycles like that continuously.

David


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

My wifes straightener work ok they are 40 watts


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dide said:


> FYI the Babyliss will NOT work with a modified sine wave inverter. Perhaps, Alex, that is what you are using??
> 
> After talking to Babyliss, I tried ours further. It seems to draw 6 to 8 amps at first during its warm up period, then thermostat comes in and consumption drops away to almost nothing. Then after 10 secs or so it starts again. It just cycles like that continuously.
> 
> David


Hi David / Guys...

The inverter is a cheepo from Aldi and cost £25.00 approx. Works great on it's other tasks but does not like the GHD straightners.. One of the tasks we bought the inverter for. Hey ho.. So far the only thing that will not work...

Pretty good otherwise. I will buy Mrs B a cheeper or gas pair. Whatever she decides..

Thanks guys.

AB13CHB


----------

